# Fifa 09 xbox 360



## Ark (11 Oct 2008)

hi i got my copy of fifa 09 this morning  on the xbox 360
hooked it up to the 42 incher i was blown away
its sooo much more fluent and fast paced then fifa 08

its easy to get achievements aswell i got 8 acheivements in one game playing against my  little sister on exhibiton

if anyone wants to have a game with me let me know,

Ark


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2008)

far cry 2! (droool)


----------



## Luketendo (11 Oct 2008)

Hopefully my brother will buy this soon. Do you have xbox live?


----------



## howardish (11 Oct 2008)

My xbox live is simply 'howardish' if anyone wants to add. Maybe everyone should post it and start some sort of UKAPS clan  

Havent got FIFA 09 yet, though i will probably go get it tomorrow if i have nothing else to do.
currently its COD4, Rock Band & Army of Two.

Howard


----------



## Ark (12 Oct 2008)

ye i have xbox live

my gamertag is - Killa Nabzilla

im currently on fifa 09, cod4 and soon to be cod5 and gears 2.

i like the ukaps clan idea..

add me if you want


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Oct 2008)

similar thing here to freind requests etc. viewtopic.php?f=24&t=678

i hope it is as good on PS2.


----------



## tko187 (12 Oct 2008)

ok guys my sons gamertag is M3T4L6UNZ2000, i havent played in a while but he is always on COD4 and is absolutely awsome at it. He is only 8, and he asked me to tell all you to BRING IT ON!!!    I will get him to add the gmertags for howardish and killa nabzilla, be warned he puts me to shame.


Friend requests sent.


----------



## Ark (13 Oct 2008)

i added your son, he likes his team death matches

if i can finish my coursework and replant my tank

and then put fifa 09 away ill give him a game


----------



## tko187 (13 Oct 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> i added your son, he likes his team death matches
> 
> if i can finish my coursework and replant my tank
> 
> and then put fifa 09 away ill give him a game




Yeah he was telling me you were always playing fifa 09    I think team deathmatches is all he plays hes achieved the last rank 55 and is going for the Golden guns. Whats fifa 09 like anyway?? must be good your always playing ??


----------



## howardish (13 Oct 2008)

TKO, ima go on in a minute.

Got FIFA 09 yday and have been playiing PRO cos its totally different to other modes, playing with one player. Its excitign when you score aswell cos you dont get as many opportunites.

Il go on COD4 now and kick you sons a**. haha.

gota try and steal the wireless of my brother now though, he thieved mine!


----------



## Ark (13 Oct 2008)

im up for a cod session right now add me howardish

my gamertag is - Killa Nabzilla


----------

